

20 Years of Impulse Tracker, Part 4 – full source code - bane
http://roartindon.blogspot.com/2014/12/20-years-of-impulse-tracker-part-4.html

======
tilsammans
Whoa. Hard to believe it's been 20 years already. I remember Impulse Tracker
coming to the scene vividly. Almost everyone in our crew (Explizit) on ST3
jumped ship. It was technically superior; you could keep notes playing in a
channel for longer, and music improved for the better. We made awesome music
in it.

Of course those on FastTracker2 would _never_ use Impulse Tracker. They were
two camps, even within our crew, and the two would never meet. At the end both
trackers were equally capable if I remember correctly. Of course we're talking
about a time when 16 bit samples were the hottest thing around.

In case anyone wants to listen to a bunch of Impulse Tracker songs, check out
our archive at [http://www.explizit.org](http://www.explizit.org). The .IT
tracks are at the bottom (or just download the full ZIP).

~~~
mdaniel
As a friendly reminder, VLC can also play module formats. I mention this
because of the text at the top of the page about the files requiring a "module
player". As an added bonus, VLC is archive aware, and so one can just open the
zip and play them while still compressed (but not e-all.zip, since it contains
the individual zipped mods; VLC isn't _that_ savvy).

Thank you so much for hosting this, and for the untold number of hours of work
that went into the songs!

~~~
tilsammans
You're right! I play them with VLC now and again. I'm reluctant to add
anything about it to that page though. It's so beautiful in it's 1996 ascii-
art design.

------
mradmin
Whoa this brings back some memories! I was mostly a Fast Tracker user though.
I used to love spending hours downloading .xm's at my dad's work so I could
rip the samples and use them in my own tracks.

------
skrebbel
Impulse Tracker still is the only DOS program that I know of that had a
DirectSound driver. Let that sink in for a while.

------
rab_oof
Neat. A friend in highschool (back in the ol' GUD days) was a mod tracker and
composed using impulse tracker and acid tracker. He went on to win some intl
contests.

------
michaelchisari
Wow, talk about a blast from the past.

